# what satellites i can receive in kuband in the philipines?



## Sandman77 (May 9, 2014)

Hello!
after 10 years now in Thailand,i plan to move to the philipines in palawan area
can someone tell me with a large motoreized sat dish,what signals in kuband are avalible in the philipines?
is it possible to receive kuband thaicom and 76 east appstar?
here in Thailand the Signal of agila disapear since satellite Change
thanks for info!
any good satellite installer in palawan?


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Sandman77 said:


> Hello!
> after 10 years now in Thailand,i plan to move to the philipines in palawan area
> can someone tell me with a large motoreized sat dish,what signals in kuband are avalible in the philipines?
> is it possible to receive kuband thaicom and 76 east appstar?
> ...


Welcome.....no idea


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

You may want to play around with dishpointer.com to see what line of sight you can get from Palawan.

Im sure there are satellite dish installers there but you'll probably have to go to the larger cities to find them.


----------

